# Headphone Jack not working after loading Win 7 OS



## szumerspirit (Oct 29, 2013)

Recently the hard drive was replaced on my HP ProBook 6450b and loaded with Windows 7 Professional (Svc Pk 1), at which point the 3.5mm Headphone jack has stopped working. Prior to the HD replacement I was running Windows XP Professional and the jack worked fine.

After Windows 7 load, when I connect my laptop to my television using a monitor cable with an audio jack the laptop speakers do not mute and no sound comes through the TV from the laptop. I have subsequently tried several different pairs of headphones, again the laptop speakers continue to provide sound, with nothing coming through the headphones.

I spent over a week looking all over the internet and have found lots of people experiencing the same thing (atleast 80% seem to be running Windows 7) and while there have been many suggestions, I didn’t find any that had actually been resolved. I have tried everything suggested and have outlined it below:

•	Tried the simple suggestions of jiggling the jack, or pulling the audio plug slightly out, and verifying that I am using the Headphone not Mic jack
•	Of course checked all various areas of Sound Levels and muting
•	Checked the Sound Drivers: All present and most current versions
•	Checked the Playback Devices: and found that Headphones were not listed. I showed both Disconnected and Disabled devices but nothing changed. I checked this with the headphones both connected and disconnected just in case. I am really inexperienced in this area so I do not know if I can manually add or configure a Playback Device.

I am now at the extreme end of my knowledge and have no idea what to do next. Any advice or direction would be greatly appreciated.

I have attached a screenshot of both the Drivers and the Playback Devices, and tried to include/describe everything I’ve done or checked. If I have missed any information that would helpful, or if I should have posted this in a different Forum, just let me know and I will add it right away.

Thank you very much for your time and consideration!


----------



## szumerspirit (Oct 29, 2013)

Additional Note: I just noticed today when connecting to the TV with the AV cables: If I turn the TV volume up to max, I can hear the sound, its just extremely low and very static filled. So the jack itself is definitely working, and its not the cables themselves because Headphones dont work either. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you try this?
Drivers, Software and Firmware for HP ProBook 6450b Notebook PC - HP Support Center


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Front panel port detection is based on the audio drivers. Does HP provide drivers for Win 7? The only drivers recommended for laptops, are those provided by the manufacturer, as they tweak the drivers to support their implementation of the hardware.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The HP site shows drivers for Windows 7 for 3 HP units under that Model.
HP ProBook 6450b Base Model Notebook PC
HP ProBook 6450b Notebook PC
HP ProBook 6450b Notebook PC (ENERGY STAR)


----------

